# Naomi- Arreau's Lady Marmalade- 13 weeks old. First real groom



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a wonderful friend who helped me with Journey's grooms, Pearl's grooms and she bathed, clipped and scissored Naomi last Saturday for her first real groom. She is rather smitten with our little chickie-poo and the baby was surprisingly good to groom. Here are some pics of the wee nugget stacked with her Auntie Rayna who did the work. Some pics too of her playing with Pearly, her half sister, and lounging on the couch being a Daddy's girl. She fits in here completely. The other dogs play beautifully with her and never get impatient with her.

This is how her colour looks most of the time:



But when you hold the camera at a different angle, it looks like this:





Lovin' on her Auntie:



Smooching with Daddy:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Having a big tussle with her sister:







And Mama is delighted her girls enjoy each other, so she can enjoy some leisure time


----------



## aasteapots (Oct 6, 2013)

she is so cute


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

aasteapots said:


> she is so cute


Thank you. She is a little dolly. Very easy wee girl to live with.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

She's a pretty and happy girl, my personal favourite is the "smooching with Daddy" pic!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

She's georgeous and I am so happy for you that she is such a good fit with the family.

It will be fun to watch her grow up!

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So very pretty! What a beautiful face she has ! And she definitely does not have a tail that is set too low!! LOL! Do you expect her to be red or dark apricot?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

MollyMuiMa said:


> So very pretty! What a beautiful face she has ! And she definitely does not have a tail that is set too low!! LOL! Do you expect her to be red or dark apricot?


Thanks so much. I expect she will be a rich apricot.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good to see Bruce with a nice, quiet TV buddy. 

They could curl up tonite and watch the Jays!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love her show name - Lady Marmalade! Very pretty Creole baby


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Love love love the face!!!! Your pups are amazing, as always!


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Wow! What a beauty she is!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

A true gem, I love her and she is so cuddly too !


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Naomi is a sweet wee girly and she is keeping everyone on their toes. She plays with her Mom and Pearly every morning until they are both exhausted. Then they all nap and do it all over again. We are so enjoying her and the dynamic here.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Naomi is exquisite, and as they say about the apple not falling far from the tree, she is just like her sissie and mum and handsome papa. I love her head and expression!!

Really love those beds, too.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a cute little girl pup!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> She fits in here completely. The other dogs play beautifully with her and never get impatient with her.


Gorgeous.... I love that she is both beautiful and gets along well with all of the others. She must have a sweet and gentle disposition, a great temperament.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

beautiful!


----------

